

First Criminal Prosecution for Domain Name Theft - edw519
http://www.domainnamenews.com/featured/criminal-prosecution-domain-theft-underway/5675

======
vaksel
3 things I found interesting in this article:

a) an NBA player investing into domains

b) a major domain investor who makes millions is using AOL

c) the arrogance of the thief who didn't even try to cover up his tracks. I
mean how stupid must you be, to transfer a domain to your own godaddy account
and to also add the extra papertrail by linking your paypal account to the
theft.

~~~
jacquesm
Most thieves are pretty arrogant, most of them absolutely never expect to get
caught. If thieves were good at probability then they'd make their living in a
decent way.

------
mcantor
I have to wonder how Goncalves felt when the police came to arrest him. Did he
accept it with stone-faced, expectant, but tortured resolve? Or was he
shocked, jaw agape, as his panicked brain played "How could they have found
me," on repeat? Or perhaps he was surprised not that they found him, but that
anyone other than the Angels even cared. The officer who showed up after the
original report didn't know what a "domain" even was. Did the arresting
officer? "You're under arrest for... er... well, you're under arrest. For...
the internet." I wish I had been a fly on the wall for that moment.

